# Once again....



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

At least 33 dead in bus crash in Egypt's Sinai

It scares me to think how often I used to go on these buses!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> At least 33 dead in bus crash in Egypt's Sinai
> 
> It scares me to think how often I used to go on these buses!!!





Me too......and you're no safer using the taxis in Hurghada,had quite a few close calls when using them.


----------

